# Singer "Heavy Duty" 4411 Model - Please Help!



## Kgrindle

My new Singer has stopped raising the bobbin thread and I've only used the machine for a couple of days. It was working fine, with no signs of damage. When attempting to sew yesterday I noticed the upper thread continues to move up and down and makes a loop without grabbing the bobbin thread. I'm not sure what's causing the problem.

If anyone has experience with this could you please let me know if this is a serious problem or if I'm overlooking something simple?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SABL

Have you checked the troubleshooting guide in your owner's manual?? It has been years since a sewing machine has been used in my household.....:laugh:. Bobbins do not hold a great amount of thread......have you checked to see if it is empty?? I think a little 'tail' of thread must stick out of the bobbin in order for the mechanism to pick it up and insert it into the loop created in the upper thread. Perhaps thread tension is not enough??


----------



## WereBo

Hi Kgrindle and welcome to TSF :wave:

According to Mrs WereBo (an avid textile-crafter :wink it's a problem with the threading of the lower bobbin. You'll need to remove it, remove any loose threads then replace the bobbin, whilst checking that the cotton is correctly threaded through the guide. The thread on the bobbin needs to run against, not with the flow. This is to allow the 'catch' to make the stitch.

I hope this makes sense to you, it's gobbledegook to me... :grin:


----------

